# General comp question



## DaleP (Aug 29, 2006)

When I used my chargriller, kettle, and wsm at my first comp Im guessing I took 30 lbs of lump plus wood and had just enough. In the chargriller I only cooked ribs because the wsm did the overnight work useing maybe 10-12 lbs. Kettle cooked the chicken so that was only a couple of chimneys. We cooked brats and other meats on the kettle that we shared with folks so that totals about 20 lbs + or - a lb or 2. So I guess I used  8-10 lbs of lump cooking ribs.

One thing that I have learned is take extra fuel. It keeps forever as long as it stays dry.


----------



## DaleP (Aug 30, 2006)

After talking with my brother he reminded me that we also took a bag of Kingsford. He doesnt abuse beer like I tend to do so he probably is right.


----------

